
Why People Believe Conspiracy Theories - Elof
https://www.skeptic.com/reading_room/michael-shermer-on-why-people-believe-conspiracy-theories/
======
krapp
“In the mid 1980's I was asked by an american legal institution known as the
Christic Legal Institute to compile a comic book that would detail the murky
history of the C.I.A., from the end of the second world war, to the present
day. Covering such things as the heroin smuggling during the Vietnam war, the
cocaine smuggling during the war in Central America, the Kennedy assasination
and other highlights.

What I learned during the frankly horrifying research that I had to slog
through in order to accomplish this, was that yes, there is a conspiracy, in
fact there are a great number of conspiracies that are all tripping each other
up. And all of those conspiracies are run by paranoid fantasists, and ham
fisted clowns. If you are on a list targeted by the C.I.A., you really have
nothing to worry about. If however you have a name similar to someone on a
list targeted by the C.I.A., then you are dead.

The main thing that I learned about conspiracy theory, is that conspiracy
theorists believe in a conspiracy because that is more comforting. The truth
of the world is that it is actually chaotic. The truth is that it is not The
Iluminati, or The Jewish Banking Conspiracy, or the Gray Alien Theory. The
truth is far more frightening.

Nobody is in control.

The world is rudderless...”

\-- Alan Moore

------
musicale
Well, that's just what they would want you to think, isn't it?

